# Big Rattle Can Job



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

So I had this damage to the car quite a while ago and just had time recently to give it a go. Didnt want to pay the bodyshop because the car just isnt worth much now with 210k on the clock. So decided to tackle it with rattle cans:doublesho

Damage

20150917_164920

20150917_165215

Sanded down the damage and filled with P38

20150918_164944

Filler sanded with 120, 180, 320, 400

20150920_160725

Then primed and primer sanded with 800

20160406_194054

So a little while after the same side got keyed real deep, so I fixed that too, hence the extra primer. We are now in the Asda underground carpark at 2am with no one around. The whole panel was given a key with 1500 grit but left the primer with 800 marks. Also the ground was really dusty so I kept it wet to minimize dust

20160827_003732

First coat of colour (I kept the basecoat can in a bucket of hot water from home and so it sprayed pretty nice by the time I was setup in the car park.

20160827_005442

Second coat

20160827_005703

20160827_010050

This was the last coat, 4th coat I think it was, dusted on and kind of faded out into the panel

20160827_013007

First coat of 2K aerosol clear, a light coat, I think also called a grip coat.

20160827_013541 (1)

Followed straight away by a wet coat.

20160827_014654

All on my own

20160827_015817

Rattle can finish

20160827_020533

Pretty peely

20160827_020611

This is the clear, Mipa 2k, decent stuff.

20160827_020845

Started sanding here, but showing the peel.

20160828_233711

Flattened with 1500 upto 3000.

20160902_162644

And corrected with M101 and wool/foam, First time using 101 and Im very impressed, with foam it honestly finished down LSP ready.

20160902_180440

But I went over with carpro refect as I couldnt help myself!

20160902_180455

20160902_185504

So for a total cost of £30 for base and clear (I already had filler and sandpaper) I think Im real happy with the finish. The door also needs the same treatment as it was also keyed so will get round to doing that soon.
Thanks for reading if you got this far :wave:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

That's come up really good mate, nice work


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Was expecting another oh no thread, quite impressed how it's turned out. I'd recomend covering the whole car in sheeting, even 1k stuff will make the rest of the car all rough.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha, painting in asda car park at 2am, awesome!!!

Looks like you've done a decent job


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Impressive considering the Asda spray booth.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow that's a great job. Can't belive the finish you got

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Asda - absolutely brilliant chum. Fantastic finish and looks like a perfect repair. 

Good job 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

great job, didn't any one question you what you was doing at that time in the car park, if i was security i would just say ok and walk off shaking my head


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

That's asda price - bum bum :lol:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments guys.

Hah yes Asda car park, I love this place. ive done full services here, coilover installs, general mechanics and also its my weekly rinseless wash spot! Theres no security here its just nice to have an indoor place with lighting and its warm too!
Im actually going to the carpark in a bit for a wash lol.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

waqasr said:


> Im actually going to the carpark in a bit for a wash lol.


A lot of people don't have garages, but you don't have a bathroom ?


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

That is class hi :lol: ASDA carpark seems to be like your workshop! 
Really good finish there too, surprised how good a rattlecan turned out.
Nice car by the way :thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

dholdi said:


> A lot of people don't have garages, but you don't have a bathroom ?


Haha, I re read my comment after and knew this was coming!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

waqasr said:


> Im actually going to the carpark in a bit for a wash lol.


The car, right?



Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

dholdi said:


> A lot of people don't have garages, but you don't have a bathroom ?


Pah you beat me to it lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Car looks good mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Really nice finish, well done.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That's brilliant! Can't believe you did all that in Asda car park :lol::buffer:


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Well done mate, looks absolutely perfect, better finish than some bodyshops


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Amazing what flatting polishing. Can do. Cool job. 😀

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Fantastic job, Asda car park is a new one for me lol.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Fanbloodytastic... Can't get over the ASDA carpark bit, brilliant... :wave::wave:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I saw this before when it was originally posted, I thought I had already commented but must of got sidetracked. Is bodywork your profession? That fiinish from a rattle can in superb. And to see it in your other post several months later and still looking as new is awesome.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

i'll admit when i started reading and the first pics with orange peel and dust in the clear coat i thought noooooo  but then after flatting and refining... jeez man that looks like a pro job right there :argie:

do you do your flatting by hand ?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I saw this before when it was originally posted, I thought I had already commented but must of got sidetracked. Is bodywork your profession? That fiinish from a rattle can in superb. And to see it in your other post several months later and still looking as new is awesome.


Thanks man. Nah not in bodywork, its just a hobby and passion of mine, been messing around with paint and polishing since my early teens, after loads of trial and error Ive found my techniques which give me decent results. It still looks new as I used 2k paint, if Id used 1k im certain alot of the gloss would have dropped off by now!



enc said:


> i'll admit when i started reading and the first pics with orange peel and dust in the clear coat i thought noooooo  but then after flatting and refining... jeez man that looks like a pro job right there :argie:
> 
> do you do your flatting by hand ?


Lol, yea rattle can finish is not the greatest so wetsanding really does wonders. Yes flattened by hand, though Ive been looking at getting a cheap das 6 and meguiars or 3m discs to remove the peel on the whole car.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

did you get around to doing the front door that was also scratched ?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

6 months on and have not had a chance yet. Looking at mk5 gti now so not sure if it will ever get done!


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

What paint did you use ? Where from ? Seen adds on eBay for 2k


----------

